# Wilderness system slide track



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Just a little fyi....if you have the slide track and want to mount rod holers ,etc. Toilet bolts work great. Mounted my new scotty's in the back yesterday. They work like a charm and are a lot less expensive than the factory ones.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

And they are made of brass and designed to be wet. Killer tip Ray


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

good tip.
Todd F.


----------

